# General > Photography >  The rowed trip

## Raven

This weekend I finally met Colin and Julie Angus, an explorer and adventurer couple from Canada.
They did the first human powered world circum navigation and Julie was the first woman to row the Atlantic... some amazing people!

I was lucky enough to take the shots for their latest adventure  http://www.angusadventures.com/rowedtrip/index.html where they are doing a 5 months long human powered trip from the North of Scotland to Syria. 

They will go there by bike and by rowing boat and they have left this morning from Duncansby Head.

I will attach some photos that I took over the past few days... 


Testing the boats at John o`Groats harbour

----------


## Raven

Testing the new dry suit :-)

----------


## Raven

Julie rowing in the harbour



The boats, Tantalum and Niobium

----------


## Raven

Getting Niobium to water...



Jeepers, you were really lucky with the weather!

----------


## Raven

The rowed trip has begun... Colin and Julie are setting off from Duncansby head in the morning.

I wish you all the best for your upcoming journey, have a great trip and return home safely!!!





Follow their adventure on their website: www.therowedtrip.com and when you see them on the road, give them a big wave :-))

----------


## rob16d

Love the effect of the last photo......how do I do this.... probably need an expensive lens attachment?

----------


## rob16d

Sorry...not the last photo...but the one of the bay...it like dips in the middle

----------


## Raven

> Sorry...not the last photo...but the one of the bay...it like dips in the middle


As you dont have a true reference point in having a propper "horizon" it looks like the waterline is dipping. Thruth is, Stroma is much closer to the eye than Hoy.
There might be a slight barrel distortion going on and I could have run a program over the pic, but then Colin and Julie would look funny.... ::  I prefer it that way!

----------


## Bobbyian

as usual super photos Raven  and I wish both Colin and Julie the best of Everything on their Trip...

----------


## wicker05

Fantastic photo's Raven

----------


## psyberyeti

Why were their boats called Tantalum and Niobium? ::

----------


## Raven

> Why were their boats called Tantalum and Niobium?


I should have paid better attention at my chemistry lessions as I asked Colin this question... 
Aparently their main sponsor is a big mining company in Canada and they are researching those two elements

I thought the names were well cool.... :Wink: i

----------


## rob16d

Raven raven raven! 100 lines of I must pay more attention in chemistry!

----------

